# New Moroccan hatchling...



## stells (Nov 5, 2009)

This little one hatched this morning... he was in abit of a hurry as another started at the same time yesterday morning and still hasn't got a head out yet I missed out on getting hatching pics with this one as it was already out this morning... weighs in at 12g

Get ready to go awwwwwwww!!!






With one of the month old hatchlings...





First drink...





and the awwww shots...


----------



## JustAnja (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh Kelly - that is just TOO TOO precious. Congrats on all of your new babies.


----------



## Kymiie (Nov 5, 2009)

So cute definitely made me go awwwwwwwwwwwww
xxx


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Kelly Beautiful baby. I love the one of him standing in you hand, awwwww.  Congratulations


----------



## Isa (Nov 5, 2009)

Awwww Awwww and again Awww Kelly congratulations, the baby is beautiful. Amazing pics, thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2009)

Such a sweet and innocent face. You're a very lucky tortoise mommy.

Yvonne


----------



## Sunrise (Nov 5, 2009)

WOW...amazingg...
do u have picts of their parents? wonder how they look like


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 5, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> I love the one of him standing in you hand, awwwww.




Me Too!! What a cutie pie Congratulations.


----------



## terrypin (Nov 5, 2009)

great pictures kelly,well done on the new hatchlings they are lovely.
terry


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 5, 2009)

Personally I like the first drink picture...Babies are so cute aren't they !


----------



## K412 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, possibly the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 5, 2009)

So these tiny, miniature tortoise hatchlings come out of the shell and basically behave like adult tortoises? Or do they have to have baby food? Warmer lights? Snugger enclosure?

I agree they are just precious, but they look so fragile. This is a depressing question, but what is the mortality rate for these little guys? Are they sturdier than they look?

And Congratulations!! I don't mean to be the downer on this thread, and certainly your new little one has to be the most endearing creature on earth!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 5, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> So these tiny, miniature tortoise hatchlings come out of the shell and basically behave like adult tortoises? Or do they have to have baby food? Warmer lights? Snugger enclosure?
> 
> I agree they are just precious, but they look so fragile. This is a depressing question, but what is the mortality rate for these little guys? Are they sturdier than they look?



I don't know about Kelly's babies, but I always used to send babies over to my sister for her to head start them. I try to not keep them any longer than I have to because I'm not good with babies. My sister, on the other hand, is VERY good with them! I would hear back from the folks who I adopted them out to (desert tortoises) that they died, so I quit adopting out hatchlings, sent them to my sister for a year, and adopted out the yearlings. They live much better for new tortoise people than hatchlings. And yes, they DO require special care. Quite a few of them can't bite off pieces, so you have to cut the food up very tiny for them. And they're so small that they dehydrate quickly and have to be soaked more often.

Yvonne


----------



## mctlong (Nov 8, 2009)

Soooo CUTE!


----------

